# renting costs.



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

hi all,
we are buying into moona,nabq,due to our jobs,familys etc we wont be there all of the time,so we will have to rent it out.
does anyone here do that.?.If so (a thousand questions to follow)..
do you use a management service,and how much roughly they cost and what you get in the service.
Its going to be a couple of years yet before we get there,But its nice to be prepared.
thanks.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

When it comes to renting, there are two routes to go down... long term for a more stable income, or short term/holiday lets, which is more effort but potentially higher profits. Most real estate agencies tend to deal with long terms rentals, and they would charge you a one month commission from a year's contract for supplying the tenant, and usually around 5% monthly as property management.

If you're looking at holiday lets, the best place I know for advertising is Holiday Lettings holiday rentals, villas, apartments, cottages, self catering and there are a few property management companies in Sharm that handle this end of things (airport pick-ups, inventory checks, check-in & check-out, welcome drinks etc) - the average charge would be around 10%.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

wales1970 said:


> hi all,
> we are buying into moona,nabq,due to our jobs,familys etc we wont be there all of the time,so we will have to rent it out.
> does anyone here do that.?.If so (a thousand questions to follow)..
> do you use a management service,and how much roughly they cost and what you get in the service.
> ...


And by the time Moona is up and running, you may well find there is an office on site that would handle this sort of thing too!


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sam said:


> And by the time Moona is up and running, you may well find there is an office on site that would handle this sort of thing too!


once again,many thanks sam.


----------

